# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  سفارش طراحی اپلیکیشن فوق حرفه ای

## hanis29268

سلام دوستان،
جهت طراحی و توسعه یک وب سایت به افراد با سابقه نیازمندیم.
باتشکر

----------


## goldengriff

سلام،
جواب ایمیل رو دیر میدادید گفتم اینجا سوالم رو مطرح کنم،
نهایتا تا کی زمان دارید؟
تشکر

----------


## hanis29268

با سلام و احترام،
ضمن تشکر از شما،
نهایتا 6ماه میخوام کار انجام بشه،
ایام به کام

----------


## goldengriff

سلام
6ماهه نسخه نهایی رو میخواید یا نسخه پایلوت؟ چون به هر حال ماهم باید از کاربران فیدبک بگیریم.

----------


## hanis29268

درود،
6ماهه نسخه نهایی رو میخوام، ولی 3ماه وقت ویرایش میدم.
یاحق

----------


## goldengriff

سلام،
جواب ایمیل رو ندادید، پیام خصوصی هم ارسال کردید کامل نبود!!!
تشکر

----------


## hanis29268

درود،
بله حتما،
بسیار عالی

----------


## goldengriff

درود،
لطفا پیام خصوصی!!
تشکر

----------


## hanis29268

با سلام،
بله حتما،
سپاس فراوان

----------


## hanis29268

سلام دوستان،
لطفا کسانی که در طراحی اپلیکیشن حرفه ای نیستند این پیام رو نخونن.
بنده میخوام یه اپلیکیشن IOS برای سایت زیر برام طراحی کنید، بنابراین  خواهش  میکنم کل سایت رو شخم بزنید و با دقت بررسی کنید،هزینه ام بین  2میلیون تا  3میلیون در نظر  گرفتم.
i p r o p o s a ls . i r
http://iproposals.ir
هر کسی که میخواد برای هزینه صحبت کنه لطفا ایمیل بزنه به milahmadia@gmail.com .
سپاس فراوان

----------


## goldengriff

درود،
با 1500 درخدمتم.
باتشکر

----------


## TohidNajafi

با 1500 اپ ios  مینویسی؟ شماها گند زدین به این صنعت

----------


## hanis29268

تشکر از پیشنهاد شما

----------


## goldengriff

لطفا پیام خصوصی چک شود

----------

